

Pure HTML Templates with Cartographer - alexrobson
http://freshbrewedcode.com/alexrobson/2012/03/pure-html-templates-with-cartographer/

======
ifandelse
I've had the chance to see this project develop over time as the author has
explored different approaches. A lot of what I currently do (using underscore
templates primarily, but some others) is already very model-driven, so the
possibility of DOM-fragments-as-templates is something I find very compelling.
Excited to see this grow....

------
elijahmanor
I like how clean the template markup is compared to many others I've tried

